# SX3 for sale or trade



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a Winchester Super X 3. Wood stock, 28" barrel, 5 chokes, shims, papers, I even have the original box it came in. For sale or trade. I would like to trade for a benelli even though the Winchester is a better gun, it's just that benelli's fit me better an thus I shoot them better.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A Benelli what? Nova? SBEII? Vinci? Other?


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> A Benelli what? Nova? SBEII? Vinci? Other?


Auto loader. We can talk.


----------

